# VK | Cyber Monday - R1.00 Online Exclusive deals!



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/19)

Its Cyber Monday and we figured since you loved the R1.00 exclusive deals so much on Friday we would add another few!
Link Below for deal 1!!




https://www.vapeking.co.za/carrys-green-sub-ohm-tank-4ml-silver.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/19)

Deal 2 Now Live!!!!




https://www.vapeking.co.za/fidget-spinner-lf-01p-water-transfer-edition.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/19)

Deal 3 Now Live!!!




https://www.vapeking.co.za/gqv-the-klp-30ml-vape-king.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/19)

Deal 4 and our Final Deal Now Live!!!




https://www.vapeking.co.za/6-ball-fidget-spinner.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

